# Well........Im thinking no saltwater



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yep you read right ......
I never found a sw fish that catches my eyes like plecos ,,,,
So I am thinking I may get out of SW and just keep up with FW .

We just got hex and I thaught omg perfect seahorse tank lmao 
So I may post my 12gl ..........And in its place I shall put a FW zebra pleco tank!

I have to thank Eric!!!
for the advice you gave me last year and for selling me my very first plecos (wich i still have!)

Sorry guys , I converted you and you converted me ROLMAO .
And after seeing kats plecos ........I was like OMG I want to move in there lol 
EVIL FRESHWATER PPL LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! Blossom!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

remember, I adopt lol


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

pleco, i find it interesting how everybody is suddenly interested in my clean up crew.. they are cool looking but how can they ever compete with this.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

you cant compete with plecos    

look at my clean up crew


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I cant sell the 12 gl ROLMAO wounder who will get it when im fed up LMAO
its taking up valuable zebra space lol


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

you say there is no salt fish that you love.. what about corals? or inverts?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> yep you read right ......
> I never found a sw fish that catches my eyes like plecos ,,,,
> So I am thinking I may get out of SW and just keep up with FW .
> 
> ...


They do have a way of 'sucking' you in don't they?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So I must avoid plecos at all cost... I got sucked in by bettas and I am being drawn to salt.... >.> <.<


----------

